# Mule color question



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't have a clue as to what her true color is, but the white hairs around the incision are not uncommon. They're due to the trauma of the incision and may be permanent (or not). My bays that have had body injuries where the skin is cut in some instances have permanent white hairs instead of brown at the injury site.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jmc said:


> her dam appeared to be a silver black - dark grey dapple with black mane and tail.


Silver black horses are actually the opposite of this, as they have a light mane and tail and a faded black or even brown-appearing body (see attached picture, which came from the animal genetics site, one of the labs that tests for the silver gene).

If the mare is actually grey, I wonder if your girl is also grey and that is why you are seeing so many grey hairs coming back in after the clip.

Hope she has a full recovery!


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Silver black horses are actually the opposite of this, as they have a light mane and tail and a faded black or even brown-appearing body (see attached picture, which came from the animal genetics site, one of the labs that tests for the silver gene).
> 
> If the mare is actually grey, I wonder if your girl is also grey and that is why you are seeing so many grey hairs coming back in after the clip.
> 
> Hope she has a full recovery!


I'm not sure about silver black, but I know silver bay's mane and tail can get darker with age - though they won't be black. I know this because I have a silver bay, and at 8 years, his mane and tail are quite a bit darker than the "surfer boy" look he sported as a baby. They're about the same color as his body, from a distance... close up, he's got rather a mix from dark chocolate to flaxen, and still almost straw colored at the ends.


----------

